# Brag - Mira's First Agility Trial



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you guys. Love the picture with all the ribbons. That is one very proud pup.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is so awesome!!!! Congratulations all of you. Love the video, that looks so fun. After we get our field and obedience down, we may make another attempt at agility.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow that was very cool!!! Both the accomplishment and the pic and video. Loved it all!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That was a really fun video to watch. Congratulations, Mira looked awesome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> That is so awesome!!!! Congratulations all of you. Love the video, that looks so fun. After we get our field and obedience down, we may make another attempt at agility.


Thanks! I am sure you would love agility. But I know, I know, too many dog sports, not enough time!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! What a fun debut weekend!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo, congrats! I saw your video earlier and Mira looks great - what an awesome first trial!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's fantastic! Way to go! Love the ribbons!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, what a great weekend! Congratulations.

I love the picture and video - and the sound track


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats once again! I've already seen the video...but I can't wait to see Barley's run too! =] Sounds like you'll have a great time with Mira!!

Are you planning on doing any obedience with her??? I think she'd be good at it! =]


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

That was way cool. Congratulations on all those ribbons! 
Daisy and Natalie loved the video. Rooster was too busy pickin on his momma to watch.
Very proud of both of you. Congrats again.
Randy


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Congrats once again! I've already seen the video...but I can't wait to see Barley's run too! =] Sounds like you'll have a great time with Mira!!
> 
> Are you planning on doing any obedience with her??? I think she'd be good at it! =]


Thanks! Will get Barley's up soon! I have trained Mira to do a few things, and maybe one day we will do obedience. But for now we are going to focus on agility and field training.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Klamath Gold said:


> That was way cool. Congratulations on all those ribbons!
> Daisy and Natalie loved the video. Rooster was too busy pickin on his momma to watch.
> Very proud of both of you. Congrats again.
> Randy


Thank you! Mira says to tell Rooster to stop picking on Amber! :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What a great weekend you had!!!! 

Mira looks so proud of her ribbons! Way to go!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Done....sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! We absolutely had a great weekend!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! The video made me smile, Mira did an awesome job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I finally got Barley's video put together. He is such a good boy! He had some great runs, and Qed in the first three you see on video. The second JWW run is cutoff though... In the final standard run we went into the wrong end of the tunnel after the panel jump. Ooops!


----------

